# Kiemenfäule-was nun?



## Chris0812 (24. Juli 2013)

Hallo ,
hab mich jetzt mal hier angemeldet in der hoffnung mir kann etwas geholfen werden:
Der titel sagt eigentlich schon alles, habe vor zwei Wochen den ersten toten Koi rausgefischt mit deutlichen Kiemenfäuleanzeichen: verfaulte Kiemen und loch oberhalb des Kiemendeckels in der Haut. ein oder zwei zeigten da schon die anderen anzeichen mit scheuern und leichter schieflage im "Stand"
dann natürlich gleich gehandelt; Tierarzt der sowas macht gibts hier leider nicht, dass man eben mal anruft und er guckt sich den fisch an also Koihändler/Züchter in der Nähe gefagt - der riet zu Chlorbehandlung. soweit so gut die tiere haben sich fast wieder normalisiert und vor 5 Tagen oder so gings wieder los mit schwerer Atmung, einer Der Kois hat ne entzündung auf der Seite die sich Extrem vergrößert hat und heute wieder ein Toter  Kiemen wieder braun und matschig. 
Was kann ich da nun tun um den anderen zu helfen? hab ja hier was von Sulfonamiden und Terramycin gelesen aber nichts zu Dosierung bzw Dauer des "Langzeitbades"
Danke schonmal im vorraus, hoffe es ist nicht zu spät für sie


----------



## Christine (24. Juli 2013)

*AW: Kiemenfäule-was nun?*

Hallo,

kannst Du bitte Deinen Teich, Technik etc. etwas genauer vorstellen.

In der Kiemenfäule wird meines Wissens durch Pilze verursacht. Da ist es mit der Behandlung des Patienten meist nicht getan, denn irgendwo hat er die ja her.


----------



## Patrick K (24. Juli 2013)

*AW: Kiemenfäule-was nun?*

Hallo Chris 

Leider kann ich dir da zum Glück nicht weiter helfen, ich würde mich an deiner Stelle sofort mit dieser Dame in verbindung setzen und fragen wann und wie sie dir weiterhelfen kann.

Hier mal den Link ihrer Seite 
http://www.fischcare.de/

sie hat auch in deiner Nähe Kunden 
http://www.fischcare.de/haendler.html

Ich würde an deiner stelle auch nicht die leiseste ZEIT verlieren, über deinen Teich und Besatz  sag ich jetzt mal nicht viel, ausser wieder einer dieser riesen Koiteiche der nichts als probleme macht

Gruss und Daumen drück Patrick


----------



## Joerg (25. Juli 2013)

*AW: Kiemenfäule-was nun?*

Hallo Chris,
:Willkommen2

Ein TA kann wohl am besten vor Ort beurteilen was da los ist.

WW, etwas Salz und eine gute Teichhygiene sind als Überbrückung schon mal hilfreich.


----------



## Moonlight (25. Juli 2013)

*AW: Kiemenfäule-was nun?*

Hey,

zum Thema Kiemenfäule habe ich leider kein eigenes Wissen, da die richtige Kiemenfäule doch relativ selten ist und hauptsächlich auf schlechte Haltungsbedingungen und/oder Überbesatz zurückzuführen ist.

Allerdings findet man im Netz Einiges dazu ... wobei die meisten Seiten alle den gleichen Text haben.

http://www.schwarzachangler.de/fischkrankheiten/7-kiemenfaeule-fischkrankheiten-der-kiemen.html

Und da ich nicht wußte was Eutrophierung bedeutet  hab ich noch bei Wikipedia geschaut ...

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Eutrophierung

Auf einer einzigen Seite findet man das Mittel Nifurpiranol als Behandlung. Allerdings scheint das eher bei Flossenfäule, weniger bei Kiemenfäule zu wirken ...

http://www.happytime24.de/public/homepages/engine_B/freitext.html?page_id=41950&freitext_id=2970

Allerdings kenne ich weder das Mittel noch deren Wirkstoff um mir da jetzt ein Urteil bilden zu können.
Für mich klingt es jedoch wie eine Art Bakterienvernichter, also eine Art Desinfektionsmittel ... 
Mag gut sein, hilft jedoch nicht bei befallenen Fischen, maximal um den Keimdruck zu senken und einen Neubefall zu verhindern.

Also in Kurzform heißt das: Kiemenfäule ist NICHT behandelbar. Alle befallenen Fische rausholen, keulen und den Teich gründlich desinfizieren.
Und das Wichtigste um dieses Desaster nicht regelmäßig zu haben: die Teichhygiene muß verbessert werden.


Mandy


----------



## Doc (25. Juli 2013)

*AW: Kiemenfäule-was nun?*

Hast Du mal ein Foto? Wäre gut, wenn Du Dich nochmal zu Wort melden würdest  

Wie hoch ist Dein Besatz? Welche Filtertechnik?

Hochwertige Fische? ... Nen Tierarzt gibt es auch bei Dir, man muss nur die Anfahrt bezahlen ... 

Eine Ausauge wie "Alle befallenen Fische rausholen, keulen und den Teich gründlich desinfizieren", sorry Mandy, halte ich für sehr gewagt ... ohne dass es überhaupt mal nen Bild oder irgendwas greifbares gibt.

WENN es Kiemenfäule ist, dann hilft folgendes:

Ein Langzeitbad in Terramycin sowie Verfüttern von Sulfonamiden sind ratsam. Auch ein Bad in Kupfersulfat kann heilend helfen.

(Antibiotika, Quarantäne, Koi Pro Desinfect
zur Heilung: Sabbactisun und/oder Fischmineral von Söll, Kurzzeitbäder Chloramin T )

*Hast Du viele Algen im Teich?*


----------



## Chris0812 (25. Juli 2013)

*AW: Kiemenfäule-was nun?*

Wow, viele antoworten freut mich schonmal nur  und das mit dem Keulen sehe ich als letzte alternative an, bis jetzt machen sie ja trotz dieser leichten Symptome noch nen fitten eindruck weshalb ich die infizierten wenn überhaupt in ein Becken in Quarantäne setzen würde

Also Filter, kenne die Marke nicht, aber sind eine Vorkammer mit glaub 40 litern Fassungsvermögen und 3 kleinere Kammern mit je 20 Litern, Pumpleistung kann ich gerade nicht angeben, da nicht zuhause. UV-Röhre ist drin und wurde immer nach ca. 10-12 Monaten gewechselt
11 000 Liter Fassungsvermögen mit Besatz von 4 großen 50-60cm Koi und 6 kleineren mit ca. 20-30 cm

Patrick: danke  was bedeutet aber die Aussage mit den Riesenkoiteichen die nur Probleme machen? ist zwar der meiner Eltern aber kenn mich ja doch auch etwas mit der Materie fische, Teich etc. aus (schonmal als Vorwarnung wenn ich manches nich genau dazu sagen kann : )  )

Zu der sache wo die Pilze herkommen (oomycota wenn ichs noch richtig weiß): passend zum Zerfall der Algenblüte beim Teich gings los; meiner Meinung nach war die Teichhygiene auch gut: Werte alle optimal, Nh4, No2 bei null, Nitrat dank vieler Pflanzen im Flachwasserbereich bei max. 5mg/l . Phosphat war auch null (aber wohl nicht zur Zeit der Algenblüte) 

Was kann ich tun um die Hygiene noch zu verbessern? zzt werden schon Wasserwechsel gemacht und auf anweisung des oben genannten Koihändlers eine zweite Chlorkur durchgeführt. Bei de Fishcarefrau melde ich mcih auf jeden Fall; ist ja gleich um die Ecke was :O

Markus: Langzeitbad, dazu bräuchte ich Dosierung und Dauer - würde die Tiere dann in den Keller ins 500l Becken Verfrachten, wenn es nicht allzu lange Dauert

und zum Teich Desinfizieren: die Erreger haste immer da, nur im Normalfall in seehr geringer Menge, somit würde Desinfizieren mehr schaden als Bringen, habe die Erfahrung auch bei meinen Garnelenbecken gemacht: Antibiotikabehandlung schön und gut aber dann ist das ganze Gleichgewicht im Eimer und das bei nem 100L Becken, bei einem großen Teich verursacht das doch sicher noch viel größere Probleme

Bild vom ersten toten Koi habe ich; wird noch nachgereicht wenn ich am Pc bin


----------



## Doc (25. Juli 2013)

*AW: Kiemenfäule-was nun?*

Kleiner Teich (mit Koi - bewusst nicht Koiteich genannt) --> Macht häufiger Probleme

als

großer Koiteich (ab 30.000 Litern) - kleinerer Keimdruck = weniger Probleme

ABER: 

Wenn Probleme und Medizin zum Einsatz kommen aufgrund der viel höheren Mengen um einiges teurer.


Ganz im Ernst?
Ruf nen Tierarzt / Koiarzt an ... Du wirst alleine nicht alles erwischen! Beiß in den sauren Apfel, zahl 200-300€ ... behandel die Koi


----------



## Chris0812 (25. Juli 2013)

*AW: Kiemenfäule-was nun?*

Ah okay, also erstmal vorweg: was empfiehlst du als offensichtlich erfahrenerer halter denn eigentlich für eine Besatzmenge bei einem 11-12k liter Teich? wird sich ja zwangsläufig noch weiter reduzieren :-(
das ist natürlich ein guter Punkt, habe der Koiärztin auch mal ne Mail geschickt - Rest müssen dann meine Eltern machen (finanziell liegts eben an denen) zumal die Wasserkosten bei zig Wasserwechseln  wohl mit den Arztkosten früher oder später gleichauf liegen würden.

Hoffe einfach mal dass das bis zum Ende der Woche alles geregelt ist
hier auch mal die bilder


----------



## Doc (25. Juli 2013)

*AW: Kiemenfäule-was nun?*

Es kommt drauf an ... welcher Filter, welche Technik (Schwerkraft / gepumpt). Sind es Tosai (oder Jumbo Tosai), sind die Fische 10cm lang oder 70-100cm ... wie viel wird gefüttert.

Ich würde sagen: 6 Tiere ... 5000 für den ersten ... 1000 für jeden weiteren. (gibt auch Leute, die 10.000 für den ersten Koi berechnen ... für nen Tosai übertrieben).

Zum Fisch:

Hat er sich vorher häufig gescheuert? (Vorrangig mit dem Kopf)?

Könnte auch ein Problem mit __ Parasiten sein ...


Ruf bitte auch mal hier an:

Dr. Ottmar Funk 
 Lammstr. 11 
 70806 Kornwestheim 
 Fon: +49 7154 182133 
 Fon: +49 7154 3628 
 Fax: +49 7154 182133 

 Ulla-Britta Schneckenburger 
 Ettlingerstr. 43 
 75210 Keltern-Ellmendingen 
 Fon: +49 7236 932632 
 Mobil: +49 174 3876787 


Ich hatte neulich auch Probleme mit dem Teich - Koi Doc war da ... bei mir hat sich alles zum positiven geändert ... Fische ruhig wie nix ... keine Algen mehr (nicht von der Medizin - Filter optimiert) ... etc.


----------



## Chris0812 (25. Juli 2013)

*AW: Kiemenfäule-was nun?*

PNs gehen hier wohl nich so wie es aussieht also eben hier 
also habe wohl 1-2 jumbo der rest "normale" 
zu dem fisch speziell kann ich nicht viel sagen, war in der Zeit dauernd unterwegs oder in der Uni

aber Filter: gepumpt, ca. 1,70 höhe und Leistung wie gesagt kein Plan aber soweit ich weiß recht guten Umsatz (doof ohne genau angabe, ich weiß) allerdings der der jetzt gestern gestorben ist hatte sich gescheuert gehabt und hatte ähnlich Braune Kiemen wie der hier

okay danke für Die Adressen, werden uns mit denen auch mal in Kontakt setzen


----------



## Moonlight (25. Juli 2013)

*AW: Kiemenfäule-was nun?*



Doc schrieb:


> Eine Ausauge wie "Alle befallenen Fische rausholen, keulen und den Teich gründlich desinfizieren", sorry Mandy, halte ich für sehr gewagt ...



Das steht in dem Link drin über Kiemenfäule.
Wörtlich steht da: Erkrankte Fische müssen entfernt und vernichtet werden.

Und die Medikamente oder das Chloramin T bekämpfen nur den Keimdruck und verhindern höchstens einen Neuausbruch.

Ist die Kieme kaputt, dann hilft auch keine Medizin mehr. Der Fisch erstickt elendiglich ...

Mandy

PS: ich lehne mich manchmal eben etwas weit aus dem Fenster


----------



## Chris0812 (25. Juli 2013)

*AW: Kiemenfäule-was nun?*

nüja...so gesehn klingt knüppeln dann doch wieder normaler als VERNICHTEN
aber das Problem ist eben: Artikel aus dem Internet schön und gut, aber am liebsten wären mir Erfahrungen diesbezüglich (auch wenn ich die Vernichten-Seite wohl übersehn hatte  )

und klar WENN sie denn kaputt ist wars das; dieses Beispiel ist vielleicht nicht soo gut aber denke doch anwendbar: Infizierte Kiemen verringern die mögliche Sauerstoffaufnahme bis zu dem Punkt, andem der Fisch wie du schon sagst elendig erstickt jedoch lässt sich mittels Bekämpfung der Erreger/ stoppen des Fortschreitens der Krankheit noch Genug der Kiemen Retten, sind die Tiere zwar sicher vorerst auf extreme Sauerstoffzugabe angewiesen aber danach sollte es auch wieder gehn. Hoffe jetzt erstmal auf nen Tierazt


----------

